# Lektüre für CuBase-Einstieg.



## Lord Holy (27. September 2007)

Hallo.
Wenn ich suche ein Buch, dass mir bei dem Einstieg in Cubase hilft. Wenn ich aber nun in Amazon nach "CuBase" suche, kommen etliche Bücher, und viele der Rezessionen sagen überhaupt nichts aus.

Könnt ihr mir da ein gutes Empfehlen? Mit reicht wirklich der Anfang.

Achja, wenns wichtig ist:
Ich will mit CuBase Musik für Videospiele machen. Also keine Aufnahmen oder so. Richtig von Grund auf selber machen. Vielleicht kennt ihr da auch ein gutes Buch.


----------



## chmee (27. September 2007)

Die *Tutorials von The_Maegges* sind ein guter Einstieg. Und zusätzlich dazu kann ich eigentlich nur das Handbuch empfehlen, da steht alles drin und wenn Du Keins hast ;-], schau mal bei ebay nach.

mfg chmee


----------



## Lord Holy (27. September 2007)

Ne, Handbuch habe ich keins. Aber nicht, weil ich das Programm illegal gezogen habe, sondern ich es mir als Student vom Schulserver besorgen kann.

Jo, Danke, ich werde mit die Tutorials gleich mal reinziehn. Hoffe, die fangen wirklich bei 0 an, und man macht auch vieles auf dem Gebiet, was ich brauche.


----------



## The_Maegges (28. September 2007)

Ich kann dir "Cubase - die Referenz" empfehlen.
Es ist zwar kein Buch, das man auf einen Rutsch durchliest, ist aber meiner Meinung nach das Beste, wenn man mal zu einer Funktion oder einem der Standardplugins was nachschlagen möchte.

Viel Spass mit den Tutorials.
Ich habe sie bewusst für blutige Anfänger geschrieben. 

Wenn du ne speziellere Frage hast, kannst du sie gerne im Forum stellen, hier sind ja einige Leute, die da drüberschauen. ;-)


----------



## Lord Holy (29. September 2007)

Jo, danke.

So Nachschlagewerke sind schon gut.
Sonst kennt niemand ein ganzes Buch, das wie das Tutorial The_Maegges ist? Das Tutorial war ist echt gut, und ich hätte gerne mehr davon. Etwa......400 Seiten oder so.


----------

